# Fulton Plane id?



## colsanders (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello all!
I am slowly gathering hand tools. This weekend, i picked up this hand plane for 3 dollars at a rummage sale. I didn't find any marks until i cleaned it up. The blade says fulton tool, with no other markings. The sole is 14" long and 2 3/8" wide. Any ideas? is it worth restoring, or just making usable. Did i get a good deal? or lose money? Any way, here is a pic of the plane, as well as the other planes i have now(small collection)



Does anyone have easy projects for someone starting to use hand tools?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

From your measurements it is the length of a Stanley No. 5. Is the blade 2in? If so this is the equivalent of a Stanley No. 5.

If the blade and sole can be sharpened it should be worthwhile restoring to be a good user plane.

A thread I posted on restoring a smaller Fulton plane.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/fulton-3710-plane-restoration-51080/


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

that's a Sargent made Fulton. It looks like a Sargent type 2 or 3. A full picture of the lat adjuster would tell.

It was made between 1890-1910.

Here is some more Fulton info http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/02/28/fulton-or-fulton-tool-company/


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Should turn out to be a nice user..

If you do not have one, a work bench would be a nice project.
You will need one sooner or later, sooner is better..


----------



## plantdude (Jan 1, 2022)

I have an early model 3710 Fulton plane. It does not have BB stamped on the side. When did they start making the newer model? I know Millers Falls made them from 1935 to 1944. I am just trying to get an approximate manufacturing date.


----------

